# Plants for crestie tank safe or not?



## hay4mark4eva (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi
I am considering buying some more plants for my cresties viv but the plants I want I am not sure what kind they are. Which means I dunno if they are safe for my crestie or not. There all labelled assorted foliage, does anyone know by the pics what kind they are and if they are safe?


----------



## luvlylillaurz (Jul 22, 2011)

That first plant looks like a dracaena. I have used various species of these in with my cresties without problems. However the leaves on that particular species are fairly flimsy and heavy geckos often squash the plant! 

Hope that helps!


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

never use plants that you are unsure of the species, these can be toxic to your gecko. check out the non-toxic list for ideas for plants which are safe 
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/338231-crested-geckos-safe-plant-list.html


----------



## hay4mark4eva (Sep 12, 2009)

luvlylillaurz said:


> That first plant looks like a dracaena. I have used various species of these in with my cresties without problems. However the leaves on that particular species are fairly flimsy and heavy geckos often squash the plant!
> 
> Hope that helps!


Thanks yeah that does help. Anyone know what the other 2 are?


----------



## hay4mark4eva (Sep 12, 2009)

I have had a look on google and i think the second pic might be ficus elastica does that seem right?


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

the first plant is dracaena 
the other two are members of the fiscus family the second one is ficus elastica and the last one is a weeping fiscus
so all should be safe in vivs
hope that helps


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

1) dracena
2) rubber plant ficus elastica
3) isnt a weeping fig ficus benjamina ( ikea are cheap for weeping figs if you wanted one of these, they make great viv `trees` )


----------

